# Pressemeldung: Rekordwaller bei 8 Grad Wassertemperatur überlistet



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2017)

Pressemeldung

*Rekordwaller bei 8 Grad Wassertemperatur überlistet​*





Links Ludwig Heller, Mitte Max Heller und rechts Guide Stefan Seuß


Tostedt. 
Angel-Guide und Black-Cat-Brandmanager Stefan Seuß startet Anfang März zusammen mit seinen Tour-Gästen Ludwig und Max Heller an den Po. Das Frühjahr gilt als besonders interessante Angelzeit am längsten Fluss Italiens. Besonders der Zeitraum, wenn die Wassertemperaturen langsam auf die 10-Grad-Marke klettern, ist markant für Großwelsaktivitäten. 

Stefan Seuß setzt in dieser Zeit auf kleine Auftriebskörper (10 Gramm Black Cat Unterwasserpose), die er direkt vor den Köderfisch auf das Vorfach montiert. Der Köder schwebt dadurch knapp über Grund, genau in diesem Bereich halten sich jetzt auch die meisten Futterfische der Welse auf. Der Köderfisch selbst wird an einer Haarmontage angeboten, auf den Einsatz von Drillingen verzichtet der erfahrene Angler.

Das gewählte Angelrevier an diesem 8. März im Mittellauf des Po’s ist flach und weist lediglich Wassertiefen zwischen 2,50 und 3,50 m auf. Ein interessanter Bereich ist der Übergang eines sandigen Naturufers auf eine Steinpackung. Solche Bereiche sind immer Hot Spots in einem Fluss.

In den ersten Angelstunden der Nacht erfolgt kein Biss, doch im Morgengrauen gegen 7 Uhr wird eine der gespannten Ruten plötzlich krumm gerissen und die fast geschlossene Bremse der Multirolle beginnt zu kreischen. Ludwig Heller übernimmt die Rute und Guide Stefan Seuß steuert das Boot. 

Die beiden Angler folgen dem flüchtenden Waller mit einem 320cm langen Schlauchboot. Für beide Angler beginnt der Drill des Lebens. Der gehakte Wels zieht die Angler im Kampf über zwei Kilometer stromab und flüchtet dort in ein hindernisreiches Flachwassergebiet. Stur bleibt der Gigant am Grund und es gelingt Ludwig Heller erst nach 25 Drillminuten, den Waller an die Oberfläche zu bekommen. 

Ein riesiger Schädel und immens langer Körper taucht vor dem Schlauchboot auf. Beim zweiten Versuch gelingt es Stefan Seuß, den Waller zu landen, der Fisch passt kaum in das Boot und füllt den kompletten Innenraum des Schlauchbootes aus. Beim Vermessen und Wiegen werden die Ausmaße erst richtig deutlich: 262 cm Länge, 125 Kilo Gewicht (276 lb). 

Dieser Fisch ist für Ludwig Heller der Fang des Lebens und für Guide Stefan Seuß einer der längsten und schwersten Welse, die er in seiner Kariere als Angel-Guide fangen konnte.


Fanggerät:

Rute: Black Cat Battle Cat Boat

Rolle: Black Cat Long Ranger Multirolle

Schnur: Black Cat Baitfishline 0,55mm

Vorfach: Black Cat Mono 1,2mm



Camp:

Welscamp am Po, Familie Heiner, Revere, Italien


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rekordwaller bei 8 Grad Wassertemperatur überlistet*

Was für ein Koloss|bigeyes

 Gewusst wo und wo wie....... 

 Petri Heil!


----------



## Matrix85 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rekordwaller bei 8 Grad Wassertemperatur überlistet*

125 kg und 2,62m Wahnsinn! Glückwunsch an die Fänger!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rekordwaller bei 8 Grad Wassertemperatur überlistet*

Heftig, das Gewicht ist natürlich sehr brachial ! Glückwunsch !


----------



## -MW- (20. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rekordwaller bei 8 Grad Wassertemperatur überlistet*

Sehr schöner Koloss van Waller, toll gezeichneter Fisch..

 Glückwunsch den Fängern!#6


----------



## Nuesse (20. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rekordwaller bei 8 Grad Wassertemperatur überlistet*

Petri zum Dackelfresser |wavey:


----------



## harbec (20. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rekordwaller bei 8 Grad Wassertemperatur überlistet*

... Glückwunsch zu dem "Kawentsmann"
und Petri dem erfolgreichen Angler!

Ist das jetzt schon der größte Wels? Oder wo
liegt der Weltrekord?


----------



## Franz_16 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rekordwaller bei 8 Grad Wassertemperatur überlistet*



harbec schrieb:


> ... Glückwunsch zu dem "Kawentsmann"
> und Petri dem erfolgreichen Angler!
> 
> Ist das jetzt schon der größte Wels? Oder wo
> liegt der Weltrekord?



Mit den Weltrekorden ist das ja immer so eine Sache, nicht jeder Fänger meldet einen großen Fisch und gerade die älteren "Rekorde" sind oft geschätzt - was irgendwie auch nicht so richtig weiterhilft.  

Der "Größte" Waller den ich die letzten Jahre in Form einer Meldung mitgekriegt habe war der von Dino Ferrari: 267cm / 127 Kilo, ebenfalls aus Italien. 

Man sieht, der von den Jungs hier gefangene ist auch in dieser Liga und das ist im Moment wohl so die obere Messlatte.  

Die Wallerrekorde am Po wurden in den letzten Jahren nicht sonderlich alt und wurden immer wieder durch noch größere Fische abgelöst. Ich bin gespannt wie weit das noch nach oben geht!


----------

